# Durch die Wand



## gadankle

¿_Durch die Wand gehen_ es alguna expresion en alemán?
Por lo que he visto, si es una frase hecha es algo así como _arriesgarse_, ¿no?

Mi intento:
Ich muss jetzt durch diese Wand = Ahora me tengo que arriesgar
Für dich gehe ich durch die Wand = Por ti haría cualquier cosa


----------



## muycuriosa

gadankle said:


> ¿_Durch die Wand gehen_ es alguna expresion en alemán?
> Por lo que he visto, si es una frase hecha es algo así como _arriesgarse_, ¿no?
> 
> Mi intento:
> Ich muss jetzt durch diese Wand = Ahora me tengo que arriesgar
> Für dich gehe ich durch die Wand = Por ti haría cualquier cosa


 
Tienes razón: 'durch die Wand gehen' es una expresión, pero la que conozco es un poco diferente:  
'Jemand möchte mit dem Kopf durch die Wand gehen', es decir 'jemand möchte Unmögliches erzwingen'. Nunca he oído las expresiones que mencionas.

En cuanto a 'mit dem Kopf durch die Wand gehen' es 'querer lo imposible', 'querer conseguir lo imposible', 'no estar listo a hacer concesiones', algo así. Es que no se puede atravesar (no sé si es la palabra adecuada) la pared con la cabeza, la pared es demasiado dura. Pienso que esta expresión puede explicarse así.


----------



## Berenguer

Yo conocía esta expresión un poquitín diferente: "mit dem Kopf durch die Wand wollen", que significaría algo como "querer lo imposible". Creo que variándola, y aplicándole el verbo "gehen" en vez de "wollen" podría tener el significado que ya se ha apuntado (que en cualquier caso, eso de la pared y la cabeza sería muy gráfico)
Además, como nota cultural, existe una canción alemana que se llama precisamente así "mit dem Kopf durch die Wand", de Megaherz.


----------



## muycuriosa

Berenguer said:


> Yo conocía esta expresión un poquitín diferente: "mit dem Kopf durch die Wand wollen", que significaría algo como "querer lo imposible".


 
Tienes razón - ahora que lo dices me doy cuenta de que la expresión que existe es con 'wollen'.


----------



## dec-sev

Imaginamonos una situasión:
Pido a mi jefe que me conceda un descanso pero el hombre está implacable. Después cuento de eso a mi collega y acabo mi relato con la frase siquiente:
Er hat mir die Bitte verweigert. Nutzlos, wie mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand.

En el ruso tenemos esa frase que significa que no es  ninguna posibilidad de alcanzar algo. ¿Se puede usar esta frase en el alemán con _gegen_?


----------



## Berenguer

dec-sev said:


> Imaginamonos una situasión:
> Pido a mi jefe que me conceda un descanso pero el hombre está implacable. Después cuento de eso a mi collega y acabo mi relato con la frase siquiente:
> Er hat mir die Bitte verweigert. Nutzlos, wie mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand.
> 
> En el ruso tenemos esa frase que significa que no es  ninguna posibilidad de alcanzar algo. ¿Se puede usar esta frase en el alemán con _gegen_?



Esa oración equivaldría a la española, que anda cercana al significado de "lo imposible", y sería algo como "El me ha denegado lo que le he pedido. Es inútil, hablar con él es como darse contra un muro".


----------



## Aurin

Berenguer said:


> Esa oración equivaldría a la española, que anda cercana al significado de "lo imposible", y sería algo como "El me ha denegado lo que le he pedido. Es inútil, hablar con él es como darse contra un muro".


 
Dazu würde man im Deutschen eher sagen:
....als würde man (ich) gegen die (eine) Wand reden/sprechen.
Man (ich) kann auch ebenso gut gegen eine Wand reden/sprechen.


----------



## Berenguer

Aurin said:


> Dazu würde man im Deutschen eher sagen:
> ....als würde man (ich) gegen die (eine) Wand reden/sprechen.
> Man (ich) kann auch ebenso gut gegen eine Wand reden/sprechen.


Sí, en español también se dice "es como hablar con una pared".


----------



## Aurin

gadankle said:


> ¿_Durch die Wand gehen_ es alguna expresion en alemán?
> Por lo que he visto, si es una frase hecha es algo así como _arriesgarse_, ¿no?
> 
> Mi intento:
> Ich muss jetzt durch diese Wand = Ahora me tengo que arriesgar
> Für dich gehe ich durch die Wand = Por ti haría cualquier cosa


 
Como ves tiene un significado diferente. Para expresar tus ejemplos puedes decir:
Für dich gehe ich bis ans Ende der Welt.
Für dich gehe ich durchs Feuer.
para "Por ti haría cualquier cosa."
Da muss ich jetzt durch. para "Ahora tengo que arriesgarme."


----------

